# where to start



## Goose8 (Jun 30, 2014)

My wife and i have been contemplating the idea of moving abroad for some time now,we have come to the conclusion that austrailia and new zealand are too far especially as our familys don't have alot of money and fares are pretty much through the roof.
So..... we have thought why not spain? I have family who have already set up long term holiday homes in Murcia. We have visited lots of times and everytime it just seems to get better and better with more places to eat,pubs and local conviences on the rise.
My wife is a primary school teacher but at the moment teaches children with special needs,I myself am a Rigger and work in the oil and gas industry.
My wife i believe won't have any problems finding work,I on the other hand am currently looking for offshore work,which will hopefully give me my 2 on 2 off rota.

ideally i'd like to be near my family my uncle stays in los alcathrese(appologies for the spelling) and my cousin stays on la torre golf resort in roldan. I don't know what property prices are like? I would like a villa,town house,min 3 bedrooms,with pool if possible.
I have a daughter of 15 and a wee one on the way in the next few days so will be wanting to be moved in 18months maximum.
I hope theres someone who can at least point me in the right direction.

thanks
Andy from Scotland


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Goose8 said:


> My wife and i have been contemplating the idea of moving abroad for some time now,we have come to the conclusion that austrailia and new zealand are too far especially as our familys don't have alot of money and fares are pretty much through the roof.
> So..... we have thought why not spain? I have family who have already set up long term holiday homes in Murcia. We have visited lots of times and everytime it just seems to get better and better with more places to eat,pubs and local conviences on the rise.
> My wife is a primary school teacher but at the moment teaches children with special needs,I myself am a Rigger and work in the oil and gas industry.
> My wife i believe won't have any problems finding work,I on the other hand am currently looking for offshore work,which will hopefully give me my 2 on 2 off rota.
> ...


From reading other posts and answers on this subject, it's going to be a big disruption education wise for the 15 year old, 
I think your wife migh have a problem finding work, going by the experiences of others.

As for property, why not just google different areas and compare prices?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Goose8 said:


> My wife and i have been contemplating the idea of moving abroad for some time now,we have come to the conclusion that austrailia and new zealand are too far especially as our familys don't have alot of money and fares are pretty much through the roof.
> So..... we have thought why not spain? I have family who have already set up long term holiday homes in Murcia. We have visited lots of times and everytime it just seems to get better and better with more places to eat,pubs and local conviences on the rise.
> My wife is a primary school teacher but at the moment teaches children with special needs,I myself am a Rigger and work in the oil and gas industry.
> My wife i believe won't have any problems finding work,I on the other hand am currently looking for offshore work,which will hopefully give me my 2 on 2 off rota.
> ...


Hi Andy,
well you have lots to think about that's for sure. There have been quite a few riggers making the move, or at least asking about it in the last few months. Go to the search button on the main Spain page, go to advanced search and there put in the option of search entire posts and search for oil or rig or rigger or something like that. When you find a thread scroll down to the bottom and you'll find links to similar threads...
You'll have to think about *taxes* which I know nothing about and my main concern would be for your 15 year old. What are her plans. Leave school? She have very very few options here. Continue *education* here? It'll have to be some kind of private education as she won't have the language skills for state education. Friends and teenage hormones could also cause problems as I'm sure you're aware.
Another problem area could be how your *partner* will cope while you're away. Will she be lonely?? And oops, I've just seen something about your wife working. Maybe, but obviously she'll be very limited as to where she can work (British and International schools in the area) and it will most likely be in Primary and not special ed.


----------



## Goose8 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well we hope to move out when her secondary school ends and she has already stated that she wants the whole university experience,obviously on breaks and when uni ends she will be flying over with us. It has been a very hard decission for us to make to leave scotland but feel it is the right move for us as a family.
I am hopeful of offshore work as i have my finger in a few pies at the moment(excuse the punt). I have work onshore just now which may mean me working monday to thursday and flying over fri morning till something is sorted.
we are hopefully going over for 10 weeks next year to try and job hunt for my wife and also house hunt,mainly trying to get a feel for the place before we make a final decision.
thank you for all the comments i really appriciate them and do take them all on board. 
Andy


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

If you hope to move over in 18 months, will your 15 year old have finished A levels, otherwise how will she be going to university? If she does go, won't she feel isolated from you?
Spain may only be a short flight away, but from my own experience, when you have a child at university, they like to come home to the bosom and home comforts of their family pretty often !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> If you hope to move over in 18 months, will your 15 year old have finished A levels, otherwise how will she be going to university? If she does go, won't she feel isolated from you?
> Spain may only be a short flight away, but from my own experience, when you have a child at university, they like to come home to the bosom and home comforts of their family pretty often !


if she's at least finished GCSEs she could do A levels in an International school - that doesn't come cheap though!


----------



## Goose8 (Jun 30, 2014)

extranjero said:


> If you hope to move over in 18 months, will your 15 year old have finished A levels, otherwise how will she be going to university? If she does go, won't she feel isolated from you?
> Spain may only be a short flight away, but from my own experience, when you have a child at university, they like to come home to the bosom and home comforts of their family pretty often ![/sorry I meant to say in 24 months we hope to make the move,my daughter hasn't made her mind up if she wants to have a year out before uni but she has been the major factor in this move,she is a very Independent young woman and I have all the family I need here in Scotland if she chooses a uni close to hand


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Your wife won't have much chance of finding work by just turning up in Spain! Most of the International schools recruit via the TES website, and they start to advertise about February for the following September.

Some will interview by Skype but others might want her to fly over. if your wife is well up the salary scale in the UK, she will probably have to taupe a fair drop in salary. She needs to watch the T&C's as some of these schools, treat their staff rather badly. In particular look out for those who only offer a 10mth contract with no pay in the summer months.

Her UK qualifications won't allow her to teach in Spanish state school. 

you need to make sure you go somewhere with decent flights to Scotland in the winter if you are going offshore regularly. Aberdeen flights are pretty awful. 

You might pay your tax to HMRC but you'll be deemed Spanish tax resident, so though you won't pay the same tax twice(double taxation treaty), you could be pretty badly hit by less generous tax allowances in Spain.


----------

